# Rocker Panel Moldings install...



## marubal21 (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm interesting in ordering and installing Rocker Panel Moldings for my 17' Maxima. I've looked over the install instructions from nissan-techinfo Nissan Publications. I've installed a few parts already using instructions form there, but i'm having a hard time understanding where exactly the rocker panel attaches to. I'm trying to understand if it would just go on the top of the current edge at the bottom of the side panels, and also how much do they cover/overlap. Reason i ask, is my Maxima is white but i want to order the panel molding in black to add accent to the trim, but i don't want white to stick out from under the black. hopefully that all made since to somebody.


----------

